# "Could not open target file: there is not enough space on the disk" message from DC++



## Sarkar.S (Jan 12, 2010)

*"Could not open target file: there is not enough space on the disk" message from DC++*

The DC++ 0.75 installed on my computer shows this message whenever I'm trying to download files of size more than 2 GB, but thr is more than 30 GB free space on the drive where dc++ is installed. But I can download more than one smaller files with total size exceeding 2 GB, without any problem. Dont have any clue.

My os is Windows-Vista (RAM 1 GB) and file system is NTFS.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: "Could not open target file: there is not enough space on the disk" message from*

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.

Closed.


----------

